# Oil @$78/barrel



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

What do you think about that? $4/gal will be within reach as our demand continues to rise. Wish they had that E85 and Biodiesel here on the East Coast. Any bodies kids just about to start college? Tell them to study alternative energy sources. It will eventually be the story of the 21st Century.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a feeling we all see $4 before end of summer

Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

thank god I didn't get the big block!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Unbelievable...oh well, money grows on trees doesn't it?


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

The thing that ticks me off is diesel is more expensive than gas and has been for most of the past 12 months. I don't understand that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Getting that new Harley is looking better and better....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I wonder if they have an Outback you can tow with a Prius?
*Go Hydrogen!*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I checked the mileage on my Shadow. 65 mpg.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

nascarcamper said:


> The thing that ticks me off is diesel is more expensive than gas and has been for most of the past 12 months. I don't understand that.


Me either...when we got my truck in 2004...it was at least 30 cent cheaper per gallon here...and in some other states it was up to a dollar cheaper...now it is more everywhere.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I went to Statesboro, GA and over to Savannah, GA, first of week. On the way there AND there, gas was as low as $2.50.9/gal for regular. Some places were selling diesel for $2.57.9/gallon. Sure wish I could import some of that diesel back here!! Got back home, and sure 'nuff......gas and diesel still $2.89.9/gal!! I noticed some places were advertising "off-road diesel" for about $2.50/gal, in some outlying areas. Thought that was pretty disturbing, as I'm sure there's a big difference in that and what our trucks run on!!
I was like, "oh, poop! What if I WAS in the truck and accidently put that stuff in it?".........I think it goes....."Another one bites the dust!"






















Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sgalady said:


> I went to Statesboro, GA and over to Savannah, GA, first of week. On the way there AND there, gas was as low as $2.50.9/gal for regular. Some places were selling diesel for $2.57.9/gallon. Sure wish I could import some of that diesel back here!! Got back home, and sure 'nuff......gas and diesel still $2.89.9/gal!! I noticed some places were advertising "off-road diesel" for about $2.50/gal, in some outlying areas. Thought that was pretty disturbing, as I'm sure there's a big difference in that and what our trucks run on!!
> I was like, "oh, poop! What if I WAS in the truck and accidently put that stuff in it?".........I think it goes....."Another one bites the dust!"
> 
> 
> ...


Off road diesel is the same as on road diesel + a red die and - taxes


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lee,
I googled "off-road diesel" and found that it also contains much more sulfur than on-road diesel. Wonder how that would affect an engine......know it contributes to air pollution, according to this write-up.
http://fleetowner.com/news/fleet_misery_lo...ny_2/index.html
Darlene action


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Lee,
> I googled "off-road diesel" and found that it also contains much more sulfur than on-road diesel. Wonder how that would affect an engine......know it contributes to air pollution, according to this write-up.
> http://fleetowner.com/news/fleet_misery_lo...ny_2/index.html
> Darlene action


as long as you *dont * have one of the new 2007 diesels that require the new fuel it should be fine. You will get a ticket if you get caught though. a big one. they cant stand anyone not paying tax


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Lee,
> I googled "off-road diesel" and found that it also contains much more sulfur than on-road diesel. Wonder how that would affect an engine......know it contributes to air pollution, according to this write-up.
> http://fleetowner.com/news/fleet_misery_lo...ny_2/index.html
> Darlene action


It still wouldn't harm your trucks engine, just have a little more emissions.

The farmers around here buy they off-road diesel for their tractors, equipment, etc, and still run it in their onroad trucks......shhhh, don't tell.

The biggest thing is that you really don't want to get caught with the red dye in your fuel tank.

Steve


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

i'm liking the Durango's Multi-Displacement/Cylinder Shutoff even more. Every mile counts - especially those non-towing miles (the majority) Hopefully it will stay below $3.50 here in the Motor City.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I was thinking about adding a 60 gallon fuel tank/tool box combo unit in the truck. That way I could loaded up when I find "cheep" diesel. And the extra cruising range would be a big plus also.

Gary


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Strange prices you folks see for diesel. Paid $2.75/gallon today and regular unleaded is $2.95. I can regularly find diesel around my house for 18 to 20 cents less per gallon then regular unleaded. As soon as your close to a highway though it goes right up there.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We live near a freeway, so there are 3 gas stations at the main intersection, Chevron, Mobil and Arco.

Arco regular unleaded $3.19 
Mobil $3.21
Chevron $3.25

For premium prices, Add 20 cents per gallon...that would be $3.45 at Chevron


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I noticed something interesting with my Titan the other day. I am a big Unocal fan, but normally switch between it and Chevron (and sometimes Shell) for conveinience. The local Unocal dealer is always about a nickel a gallon cheaper than anyone else around.

Anyway, I also keep very thorough records of my gas consumption, and while looking through them the other day during a fill-up, I noticed I get 1.5-2MPG better fuel milage with the Chevron than with Unocal. Consistently. That equates to about 22 cents gallon in net cost! It surprised me that there was that much difference. BTW, I don't have enough records on the Shell to know for sure, but it seems to be close to the Chevron.

Anybody else notice this, or similar?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I noticed something interesting with my Titan the other day. I am a big Unocal fan, but normally switch between it and Chevron (and sometimes Shell) for conveinience. The local Unocal dealer is always about a nickel a gallon cheaper than anyone else around.
> 
> Anyway, I also keep very thorough records of my gas consumption, and while looking through them the other day during a fill-up, I noticed I get 1.5-2MPG better fuel milage with the Chevron than with Unocal. Consistently. That equates to about 22 cents gallon in net cost! It surprised me that there was that much difference. BTW, I don't have enough records on the Shell to know for sure, but it seems to be close to the Chevron.
> 
> ...


Doug,

Could it be the ethanol content of the different fuels. I know in major cities on the east coast, they add ethanol to the gasoline for emission issues..... That and, or the oxygenation of the fuels????

Just taking a stab here, never noticed that big of a difference.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I was thinking about adding a 60 gallon fuel tank/tool box combo unit in the truck. That way I could loaded up when I find "cheep" diesel. And the extra cruising range would be a big plus also.
> 
> Gary


Sounds like a great Idea Gary









Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

It's all a scam, the price of gas is going up faster than the price of crude is going up. The oil companies are make more money per quarter than any company in history.

As far as oil supplies go we need to tell the tree huggers to go fly a kite and start drilling in Alaska.

We liberated Iraq and rebuilding it protecting and training their people so I think they owe us a lot of oil.

If we had started developing alternative fuel back in the 70's when we had the last big so called oil shortage we would not need oil now. Of course this is not going to happen while we have these large oil companies running our energy needs. Look who own all the solar panel manufacturing companies...

They have developed ways to make solar panels using more common materials that cost less than 50 cents a watt (that's $50 for a 100 watt panel instead of $1000 they charge now.)

They have invented a light bulb that puts out 60watts of soft white light and only used 20 milliamps of current. Has anyone seen them?

I know my views might not be popular with all but that is what makes this a great country!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> I noticed something interesting with my Titan the other day. I am a big Unocal fan, but normally switch between it and Chevron (and sometimes Shell) for conveinience. The local Unocal dealer is always about a nickel a gallon cheaper than anyone else around.
> 
> Anyway, I also keep very thorough records of my gas consumption, and while looking through them the other day during a fill-up, I noticed I get 1.5-2MPG better fuel milage with the Chevron than with Unocal. Consistently. That equates to about 22 cents gallon in net cost! It surprised me that there was that much difference. BTW, I don't have enough records on the Shell to know for sure, but it seems to be close to the Chevron.
> 
> ...


Hi, Doug!
My son and I notice that Chevron, Shell and BP seem to give better gas mileage, particularly Shell and Chevron. That's in our cars, and used to be in the truck, til I went diesel. 
Darlene action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Did anyone see 20/20 last night? They did a story about gas saving products which all turned out to be bogus and unproven. They also reported that all gasoline goes through the same refineries, so it doesn't matter if you buy gas from Shell or a cheapie independent gas station, it's all the same.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

If a station uses ethanol in their gas, or more of it than others, then fuel mileage will decrease. Ethanol will get about 25% less fuel mileage than gasoline...of course, they will charge you the same price per gallon, even though ethanol is not tied to the price per barrel. Someday these fuel companies will be reeled in like Enron was, I hope. Its just uncanny that they can get away w/ consumer robbery for so long w/ out conseqences. I guess they are just too tied in politically.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

outback21 said:


> If a station uses ethanol in their gas, or more of it than others, then fuel mileage will decrease. Ethanol will get about 25% less fuel mileage than gasoline...of course, they will charge you the same price per gallon, even though ethanol is not tied to the price per barrel. Someday these fuel companies will be reeled in like Enron was, I hope. Its just uncanny that they can get away w/ consumer robbery for so long w/ out conseqences. I guess they are just too tied in politically.


The funny thing is that many people do not know that they add Ethanol to gasoline...... You know, I think they even charge more for that.....Go figure.....









Dawn....There are a few major refining companies.....









I did read an article in The Economist a few weeks ago......In summary....We do not have a oil shortage, just a shortage of cheap oil......









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> I did read an article in The Economist a few weeks ago......In summary....We do not have a oil shortage, just a shortage of cheap oil......


Well said!

It reminds me of a line I heard many years ago, when I had the honor of spending an evening with the late R. Buckminster 'Bucky' Fuller... "You will never read the headline: 2,000 People Die Of Over-population". It has always stuck with me. And how true it has proven to be.

Think about it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I noticed something interesting with my Titan the other day. I am a big Unocal fan, but normally switch between it and Chevron (and sometimes Shell) for conveinience. The local Unocal dealer is always about a nickel a gallon cheaper than anyone else around.
> 
> Anyway, I also keep very thorough records of my gas consumption, and while looking through them the other day during a fill-up, I noticed I get 1.5-2MPG better fuel milage with the Chevron than with Unocal. Consistently. That equates to about 22 cents gallon in net cost! It surprised me that there was that much difference. BTW, I don't have enough records on the Shell to know for sure, but it seems to be close to the Chevron.
> 
> ...


Darn!! I've been using Chevron gas in all my vehicles for ~10 years now. How do I get the added 2 MPG?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> It's all a scam, the price of gas is going up faster than the price of crude is going up. The oil companies are make more money per quarter than any company in history.
> 
> As far as oil supplies go we need to tell the tree huggers to go fly a kite and start drilling in Alaska.
> 
> ...


I agree with all but the first line that the oil companys are making more money is phrased wrong. True they(stockholders) are making more $$$ due to volume not mark-up. But the truth is in the mark-ups.

Fuel has a 7 to 9% mark-up the State & Fed have a combined 22%
Grocery stores work at a 80 to 100% mark-up. State & fed have 23%

Don't be fooled! The oil companies sell allot of fuel at a cheap price, as opposed to selling a little product at a High price.

The mass media skipped a few days middle school economics class ???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

kjdj said:


> Grocery stores work at a 80 to 100% mark-up.


Huh?









Kevin, I don't disagree with you on the gas deal at all, but from anything I have ever heard, grocery stores work at extremely thin margins (like 6% or less). Now many department stores may be approaching or even exceeding those numbers.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

you folks in the states have nothing to complain about yet - recently we visited montana and I filled up our truck for $56.00 american before we left it cost me 95.00 canadian - the thing that frustrates me is that the fuel I was filling up with in montana is coming from my home provoince (Alberta)


----------

